# Hello and Thanks



## Silent Shark (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm a recent new owner of a 2016 TTS, and very happy with it.

I wanted to join to say hello, and also to thank those in some of the existing threads that I've read extensively over the last few weeks and already I've been able to make some coding and software mods to get all the features I wanted in my car, so I'm even happier!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum 👍


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Welcome, enjoy


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Welcome welcome


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Welcome silent... I doubt you will be very silent in that!​


----------

